# Grand Isle 3-27 thru3-?



## Long Distance Fisherman (Mar 25, 2008)

I will be in Grand Isle for the rest of the week or until weather runs me out.I will be there fishing by myself and would like to have another experienced fisher-person on the boat(20 ft center offshore) with me,to help with costs,etc.It is supposed to be decent weather.Call me if you are interested,318-325-2742.Will fish for anything biting.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

can't make it this go-round but you will be hearing from me


----------

